# Once Again, I am asking for your iOS devices for a new App!



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What's your problem with android?

It has way more users.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> What's your problem with android?
> 
> It has way more users.


Why even make chocolate ice cream?

Vanilla has way more eaters.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Vanilla is more available then chocolate.

Turn the tables and chocolate has way more waters.



Thebigzeus said:


> Why even make chocolate ice cream?
> 
> Vanilla has way more eaters.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Android lives matter. 

Gas cruze live matters. 

The trim that barley sold is the most supported. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Shroomie said:


> Android lives matter.
> 
> Gas cruze live matters.
> 
> The trim that barley sold is the most supported. 🤷‍♂️


Also the trim which needs the most support 🙄


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> Also the trim which needs the most support [emoji849]


You win lol. I'm just being salty 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

